# DJ Jeremiah Kicks @ss



## PappaWheelie

DJ kicks ass he is by far the hardest working guy I was gonna say on the show but im gonna go ahead and say it. I think Dj Jeremiah is the hardest working guy out of any of the shows on tv. Swamp loggers no disrespect, Ice loggers, deadliest catch, lobster wars Alaska gold rush, and the oil rigging shows! Did I leave any out? Anyway we need a show with Dj and Shelby!!! I have just one request Dj has to take his teeth out! I don't think it was right of Dj to put the slug in Dave's lunch box. I believe in the unspoken rule of don't ever mess with a man's food in less you want to fight him! Although Dave got way too cocky and complacent and sucks at his job and can't stop wineing and moaning. I guess In Dj's words Dave is up there to dance around in the daisy's.


----------



## Joe46

What? You mean the elk turds don't go in the milk duds box??????:msp_blink:


----------



## slowp

No more "raisin" cookies? 

Did we breach food etiquette when we divied up the lunch of the guy who had to get packed out to an ambulance? He had a very good lunch that day. We didn't think it was right to waste it...

Or the wife who put pictures of food in my boss's lunch? She put pictures of meat and cheese between real bread slices, a picture of cake in a tupperware container and so on. It was an April Fools joke. 

Then there's fun with ketchup packets.


----------



## paccity

HA!:msp_lol:


----------



## coastalfaller

Then there's the ubiquitous "s**t sandwich"! A couple guys started messing with each other's lunches a couple years back. Things escalated day by day until finally it was ended with the afore mentioned sandwich. The line was WAY crossed!!!


----------



## flashy

DJ is merely following the script, just like everyone else on the show. Don'r read too much into what they do or say. It's just TV.


----------



## PappaWheelie

Joe46 said:


> What? You mean the elk turds don't go in the milk duds box??????:msp_blink:


 
Sounds like you've never done that before!!! 
Or even thought about it!!!


----------



## outdoorsman0490

I find it odd that DJ joins Rygard saying the Browning guys have been out of work for a long time, then a couple of episodes later, Browning is back to work. Seems to me DJ would have staying in close enough touch with Browning to know work was going to start soon, why switch teams- Browning bought those nice new teeth for him. I think that DJ thing was just for ratings.


----------



## TN_WOOD

I don't care much for DJ's crap. I wish he wouldn't talk so much (always seems to be hamming it up for the cameras).


----------



## Sport Faller

he reminds me of Will Ferrel's SNL character Jacob Silj who has voice immodulation from over exposure to gold dust

YouTube - "Voice Immodulation"


----------

